# Are these Stingray forks bent backwards?



## NR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello,

These forks look bent back to me, but I am no Stingray expert.
I believe the bike is a 68 Deluxe.
Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Yep*

Looks like some one hit a curb pretty good.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

sure does!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

yes, the fork is bent


----------



## NR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks folks.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 13, 2014)

Just a wee bit.


----------



## RailRider (Mar 14, 2014)

Find a small shop press and protect the paint by putting a couple small board under them. Then press right where the front brake would go and it will push them right back in place.


----------



## twozs (Mar 14, 2014)

*this ...*

hmmmmmm..


----------

